# Tuna fishing



## eric_271 (May 28, 2006)

Black fin. One of many caught last Sunday off the Florida key's.


----------



## eric_271 (May 28, 2006)

A dolphin I had just reeled in.


----------



## vharrison2 (May 30, 2006)

eric_271, Nice fish! What island were you fishing off of? The dolphin are sure running down here! I fish out of Marathon and am looking forward to dolphin season. They are just beautiful, the way they light up just before bringing them aboard.


----------



## LightningLoader (May 30, 2006)

looks tasty. mmmmm


----------



## Mr. (May 30, 2006)

If you guys don't say dolphin fish, PETA will kill you. HAHAHAHAHA

Not mammals at all.

Wish I was there. The Yucatan has lots of fish in season right now. Too bad I can't get away.

Fred


----------



## eric_271 (Jun 16, 2006)

vharrison2 said:


> eric_271, Nice fish! What island were you fishing off of? The dolphin are sure running down here! I fish out of Marathon and am looking forward to dolphin season. They are just beautiful, the way they light up just before bringing them aboard.



Hi v . Not sure about the island's but we were about 2 hours south of miami by water and about 10 miles off shore. I have to say the Benita and the dolphin are beautiful and they do glow in the water. We fished for 6 hours and only went ten or fifteen minutes in between fish, with two and three on a lot of the time. A shark bit a tuna in half the same size as the one in the pic while I was reeling it in. No jagged meat, it was a clean cut clear through. That was by far the best fishing trip I have ever been on. Our guide said we were lucky, that most of the time the fishing was not that good. We used live bait, kind of looked like small bass, and the tuna were hitting on flying fish he bought at the bait shop. I fished in the everglades last week and saw a lot more alligators then fish. I'm home for the weekend but have to go back to miami sunday. I would like to catch a nice bass this time back.


----------



## vharrison2 (Jun 17, 2006)

Eric, 2 hours by boat puts you somewhere off Key Largo, I would guess. I live a little farther down, in Marathon. Going out tomorrow, going to take some live pin fish, drop em down in the 150 foot range and drift. Hoping for some big mutton snapper. Never tried this before, so we will see.


----------



## eric_271 (Jun 17, 2006)

Good luck to ya. If I ever go out again I'm going to build an electric reel, lol. My left arm hurt pretty bad after the first 2 or 3 tuna.


----------



## okietreedude1 (Jun 17, 2006)

eric_271 said:


> Good luck to ya. If I ever go out again I'm going to build an electric reel, lol. My left arm hurt pretty bad after the first 2 or 3 tuna.




How bout a GRCS and a gas drill?opcorn:


----------



## eric_271 (Jun 17, 2006)

okietreedude1 said:


> How bout a GRCS and a gas drill?opcorn:




Now your talking. When you pay that much for a private charter you would expect to see a gas or electric reel at least.


----------

